# S5 Visualisierung



## Lars123 (6 Dezember 2004)

Wollte mal fragen was es für programme gibt zur visualisierung(s5) für den pc und welche gut sind ??


mfg 
lars


edit 

noch was neben: hab mir ein notebook gekauft hat aber leider keinen serielle schnittstelle mehr, tauge die seriell usb adapter zum programmieren??


----------



## Zottel (6 Dezember 2004)

Hier gab es schon diverse Diskussionen um USB/seriell-Wandler. Viele haben Schwierigkeiten damit und insbesondere die Kommunikation mit der S5 ist recht zeitkritisch.

Du kannst es entweder mit einem Adapter probieren, den du dir ausleihst oder beim Fachhändler ausleihst. Wenn´s geht, kaufst du genau dieses Modell.
Oder du benutzt eine serielle Schnittstelle auf einer PCMCIA-Karte. Das sollte immer gehen.


----------



## riesermauf (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo

wir verwenden bei uns Intouch von der Fa. Wonderware

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

kennt sonst keiner ein gutes programm?


----------



## Question_mark (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lars123,
da kommt eigentlich zur Visualisierung nur WinCC V6.0 oder Intouch von Wonderware in Frage.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Limbo (10 Dezember 2004)

Ich kenne da eigentlich nur Coros-Anbindungen auf Windows-PCs.
Natürlich sind die entsprechenden SPS und PC-Karten teuer, und die Coros-Programmierung ist ein Fall für sich, aber man kann damit quasi Alles dastellen.

Limbo


----------



## Question_mark (10 Dezember 2004)

*S5-Visualisierung*

Hallo,


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> nur Coros-Anbindungen auf Windows-PCs


Coros gibt es nicht mehr. Coros LS-C lief auf einer exotischen Hardware und mit Intel iRMX als Betriebssystem. Der Nachfolger Coros LS-B lief auf zuerst auf Flexos, später auch unter Windows 3.x.
Das System ist seit Jahren abgekündigt und nicht mehr lieferbar, ebenso sind wegen der Abkündigung keine Ersatzteile mehr verfügbar. Also schnell vergessen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Limbo (10 Dezember 2004)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
Unser Coros läuft auf Windows 95, und würde auch auf Win 98 laufen.

Hier wurde speziell nach Visualisierung von S5 gefragt. Da die ganze S5 Palette mit wenigen Einschränkungen längst abgekündigt und ausgelaufen ist, sollte auch der Hinweis auf Coros gestattet sein.
Die Komponennten bekommt man sicherlich noch von den Mitbewerbern oder bei Ebay, so dass eine S5 Visualisierung auch noch machbar ist.

Siemens selbst baut noch Anlagen mit höheren Sicherheitsanforderungen mit S5 U95F und und U948H. Über diese Anlagen habe ich schriftlich, dass mindestens bis 2012 Ersatzteile lieferbar seien. Allerdings konnte Siemens mir eine S5 U155 948H nur im Katalog zeigen. Digital Ein- und Ausgangskarten habe ich mit ach- und krach gerade noch bekommen können. 

Limbo


----------



## Heinz (10 Dezember 2004)

Von den großen Systemen gibt es noch iFix und diverse andere Produkte.
Siemens hatte auch mal eine PC-Basierte Lösung ich weiss nicht mehr wie sie hiess. Es war ein Prg, über V24 Kopplung und für einen bestimmten Einsatzbereich geschrieben.

Dann gibt es noch z.B. PVSSII und ein Produkt von Citect.

Die Frage ist auch über den Umfang der Visualisierungen und wohin soll es gehen. z.B. Einzelne Systeme, oder brauche ich irgendwann einen Server und 30 Bedienstellen. 
Diese Fragen sollten vor der Programmauswahl stehen.

Ich würde mir einen Anforderungsliste erstellen und dort die Systeme vergleichen. Bei den Anforderungen würde ich die geplanten und erwarteten Erweiterungen mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

es gib auch noch zenon von www.copadata.at -> mit seriellen umsetzer von vipa eine günstige lösung[/code]


----------



## Question_mark (10 Dezember 2004)

*S5-Visualisierung*

Hallo Limbo,


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Coros läuft auf Windows 95, und würde auch auf Win 98 laufen.


Das hat auch keiner bestritten. Aber wer sich das jetzt noch antut, baut sich heute die Technik von gestern ein. Coros ist nun mal schon lange abgekündigt und seit Jahren nicht mehr lieferbar. Wegen der geringen Verbreitung ist da wohl auch bei ebay nichts mehr zu bekommen. 


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde speziell nach Visualisierung von S5 gefragt.


Ja, richtig. Deshalb habe ich auch zwei Systeme (WinCC & Intouch) zur S5-Visualisierung vorgeschlagen, die auf dem heutigen Stand der Technik sind (auch in Verbindung mit S5). Wird die S5 später gegen eine S7 ausgetauscht, kann die Visualisierung mit geringen Änderungen übernommen werden. Vielleicht gibt es noch mit WinCC oder Intouch vergleichbare Systeme von anderen Herstellern, mir sind jedoch keine bekannt. Wenn ich meinen Kunden heutzutage Coros mit ebay Gebrauchtteilen als Visualisierung vorschlagen würde, brauch ich in meiner Branche nie wieder im Leben ein Angebot abgeben.


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Siemens selbst baut noch Anlagen mit höheren Sicherheitsanforderungen mit S5 U95F und und U948H


Hier wurde speziell nach Visualisierung von S5 gefragt.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

kennt jemand evt auch einen freeware version??


----------



## Lars123 (10 Dezember 2004)

ja kostenlos wäre am besten


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Dezember 2004)

hallo,
ist zwar für den anfang schwer, aber kost nicht's http://www.visam.de/html/download.html


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Siemens selbst baut noch Anlagen mit höheren Sicherheitsanforderungen mit S5 U95F und und U948H.



War nur als Hinweis gedacht, dass S5 noch nicht ganz aus dem Programm ist.

Bei der Frage von Lars123 sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass es ein Objekt zum Spielen und Üben sein soll. Eine neue Produktionsanlage wird sicherlich niemand mehr freiwillig mit S5 ausrüsten.

Limbo


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

stimmt ist für meine modellanlage


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Dezember 2004)

hallo,
wenn das so ist geht auch die protool demo für pc, einschränkung: beim betrieb erscheint ab und zu demoinfo, die anderen werden mich steinigen, aber ich find das ding übersichtlich.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Rayk (11 Dezember 2004)

unter folgendem Link:
http://www3.ad.siemens.de/order_for...b=4&guid=E94E209F-BC50-494E-B8FE-6AF4C001F7CB


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Ist es eine Modelleisenbahn?
Da hätte ich Bilder von einem Coros-Bildschirm von einem Stellwerk.

Limbo


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

was ist coros wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Lars123 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist coros wenn ich fragen darf



Ich glaube wir reden hier über S5 Visualisierung. Der Themenstarter sollte es eigentlich wissen, und auch die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen haben.

Wenn Du Deine e-mail hinterlassen hast, zeige ich es Dir.

Limbo


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

ich will mit der sps das licht, auf der anlage und ein fallercarsystem steuern!

und da hab ich mir dedacht da brauch man auch ne visualisierung, aber das das so kompliziert ist hatte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Dann nimm doch ein Operations-Panel OP131. 
Das paßt direkt an die CPU-Schnittstelle, hat genug Tasten und LCD-Display.
Es ist billig zu haben und viel einfacher zu Programmieren.

Limbo


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

mh bei ebay gibts nicht und der rest der OP's ist ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du ein OP 131 mit kopierter Anleitung von mir bekommen. 
Es ist meines Wissens noch nie benutzt, liegt aber schon einige Jahre unverpackt bei mir im Regal.
Wenn Du möchtest putze ich es für Dich und schicke se Dir für 20 € incl. Porto zu. Ich denke es wird als Paket bis 5 Kg gehen.

Limbo


----------



## Lars123 (11 Dezember 2004)

cool haste den mal ein bild von dem teil hab im internet nähmich noch nichts gefunden  und kann meinen cpu das überhaupt??

Meine SPS
135U
CPU: 928
3x DI
3x DO
1X AO
as511 programmierkabel


----------



## Question_mark (11 Dezember 2004)

*S5-Visualisierung*

Hallo Limbo,


			
				Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Frage von Lars123 sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass es ein Objekt zum Spielen und Üben sein soll


Ja, in den letzten Threads hat Lars123 nun endlich verraten, was er damit anstellen will. Für die Modelleisenbahn ist WinCC oder Intouch nicht das richtige System.    
Ich denke, bei der Fragestellung hätte er sich da etwas präziser ausdrücken können.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (11 Dezember 2004)

Ich kann dir natürlich meine eigene Software empfehlen:

[url]http://visual.sf.net
[/url]
VISUAL besteht aus 2 Teilen: Einer Server-Anwendung, die mit der/den SPSen kommuniziert und den HMI-Seiten. Beide können, müssen aber nicht, auf demselben PC laufen.
Für den Server-Teil brauchst Du einen PC mit Linux. Wenn nur der Server-Teil laufen soll reicht eine alte Möhre, z.B. 486 100MHz. Treiber für die S5 ist vorhanden (über PG-Schnittstelleund TTY auf RS232-Adapter). 
Die bildliche Darstellung arbeitet mit JAVA-Applets, so daß du eine einmal erstellte Seite übers Netzwerk von jedem PC (egal welches Betriebssystem) betrachten und bedienen kannst.
Wenn du ein bischen Programmieren willst, kannst du dir einfach spezielle Grafikelemente, z.B für Gleis- und Signalstellungen "basteln", die dann auch bedienbar sein können.
Wenn du das nicht willst, kannst du auch abhängig vom Zustand einer Variablen verschiedene vorbereitete Bildchen einblenden lassen.


----------



## Lars123 (12 Dezember 2004)

hat jemand vieleicht ein bild von einem OP 131 ???


----------



## Lars123 (14 Dezember 2004)

mh was denn los antwortet keiner mehr??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

es ist zwar richtig, das das AS511-Protokoll ungesichert ist, aber ín aller Welt ist es seit vielen Jahren im Einsatz. Dass Problem besteht nur in der Theorie. Nur über Modemstrecken kann man es nicht ohne weitere Sicherung übertragen.

Wir bieten übrigens eine AS511-Bibliothek als Win16-DLL:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/agl-s5.htm

oder Win32-DLL an:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Damit können Sie von mit Visual Basic, Delphi, C++, C#, .NET, Excel usw. direkt auf die Prozessdaten in S5-Steuerungen zugreifen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2004)

*as511 vb source code*

hi,

möchte ja niemandem das geschäft versauen, aber ich habe
eine vb6 source-code der das as511 protokoll komplett beherscht (hat mal ein italiener als freewaere zur verfügung gestellt).

etwas bei google suchen oder hier kurz deine email adresse posten,
dann schicke ich ihn dir.

für die, die es selber versuchen wollen gibt es hier die nötigen infos:

http://www.runmode.com/usefulstuff.htm

cu


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2004)

*hier der source*

habe den  source einfach mal hochgeladen!

hier findet ihr den sourcecode und eine beschreibung des 
as511 protokolls:

http://ezshare.de/files-de/184593/AS511VBSource.rar.html

viel spaß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2004)

*Re: as511 vb source code*



			
				silke schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> möchte ja niemandem das geschäft versauen



Hallo,

ein Schwerpunkt dieses Forums sind möglichst viele Lösungsvorschläge für die dargestellten Aufgabenstellungen und in diesem Sinne ist *jeder* zum Thema passende Beitrag erwünscht und wichtig.

Nur dann können sich die Leser für die optimale Lösung entscheiden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (16 Dezember 2004)

*S5-Visualisierung*

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,


			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Nur über Modemstrecken kann man es nicht ohne weitere Sicherung übertragen.


Stimmt 100%, dazu kommt noch, das die Anschaltung AS511 ganz bewusst nur TTY unterstützt, bei V24 und Kabellänge > 12m möchte ich das Protokoll lieber nicht ungesichert ohne Prüfsumme o.ä. anwenden.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

*prüfsumme*

hi,

kurz meine meinug zur prüfsumme:

beim as511 ist es meiner meinung nach am günstigsten "alles" in einen db zu packen und diesen zu lesen.
ich bilde nun in der sps eine prüfsumme über den gesammten inhalt des db`s und schreibe diese prüfsumme ebenfalls in den db (am besten einen db für die sps und einen db für die visu - > sonnst timingprobleme!). 
die pc applikation holt nun diesen db und errechnet selber erneut die prüfsumme und vergleicht diese mit der sps-prüfsumme! falls sie nicht übereinstimmt, muss der db erneut gelesen werden.
tricki ist nur dafür zu sorgen das die prüfsumme auch wirklich zum db inhalt passt (inhalt ändert sich ja meistens zyklisch)!!

cu


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Dezember 2004)

*prüfsumme...*

die prüfsumme würde ich dann allerdings so generieren dass ich zumindest 1 oder 2 bit fehler vom pc aus korregieren könnte, sonnst komst du bei einer schlechten verbindung ja nie zu deinen daten...


----------



## vido (28 April 2005)

hallo! hat noch jemand den source code des as511 für vb6 und kann mir diesen zuschicken? danke!


----------



## Guido (29 April 2005)

Hallo vido

ich habe die Datei heruntergeladen und mir den Code mal angeschaut.
Sieht alles recht ordentlich aus. Getestet habe ich es aber nicht. 


PS. Alle Kommentare sind auf 'Italiano' ;-)
Gruss
Guido


----------



## vido (2 Mai 2005)

Mittlerweile hatte ich den Source-Code auch auf einer verschollenen italienischen Seite gefunden ;-)
Er funktioniert jedoch nicht so recht, es scheint ein OCX oder eine DLL zu fehlen.
Im Beispielprojekt befinden sich Befehle, wie "FunDB_INFO", "FunSYS_PAR" usw.


----------



## volker (2 Mai 2005)

ÜBRIGENS: auf meiner hp findest du das ganze auch in deutsch. :wink: 
im verz. sps/sonstige


----------

